# تابع دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم (5) تابع الخلايا الشمسية*مهم جدا وجديد *



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أخواني الكرام المهندسين العرب ​ 
لاحظت أن تفاعلكم في الفترة الأخيرة مع الموضوع بدأ يضعف لذلك أتمنى أن تشحنوا هممكم من جديد للمتابعة​ 
متأسف لتأخري في طرح الدرس الجديد وذلك لضغوط العمل الكبيرة خلال الأشهر الماضية ولكن سنتابع حتى النهاية انشاء الله ​ 

[BLINK]أذكر مرة أخرى لا تعليقات هنا أي تعليق أو سؤال يوضع في مشاركة دفتر الحضور ، سجل حضورك وتعليقك على الدورة على الرابط[/BLINK]​ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20415


أما هنا إذا أردت أن تصحح خطأ لي أو تضيف معلومات في نفس مجال الدرس فيمكنك المشاركة 

تحياتي لكم ولنبدأ الموضوع

========================================================

*عنوان الدرس : *النظام الشمسي المتكامل ( تفاصيل التركيب ) + أجهزة قياس الاشعاع الشمسي


في الدروس الماضية عرفنا أنا النظام الشمسي مكون من الخلايا الشمسية + منظم الشحن + البطاريات الشاحنة + محول من جهد وتيار ثابت إلى جهد وتيار متردد + الحمل الكهربي أو الأجهزة التي ستشغلها على هذا النظام

وفصلنا عن الخلايا الشمسية بشكل مبسط وجيد وفي مشاركات سابقة أوضحت طرق سهلة جدا عن طريقة حساب عدد الخلايا الشمسية الضرورية لتشغيل منزلك أو أي مكان عن طريق جداول خاصة وأيضا وضحت كيف تحيب عدد البطاريات الشاحنة الضرورية لذلك.

راجعو فهرس مواضيع الطاقة المتجددة للوصول لتلك المواضيع على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24354

أما في هذا الدرس فسنبدأ بمناقشة باقي أجزاء النظام والمتمثلة بمنظم الشحن و المحول من ثابت لمتردد والبطاريات الشاحنة هذا أولا ثم سأعطي فكرة عن اجهزة القياس المستخدمة لمعرفة قوة الاشعاع الشمسي ولاختيار المكان المناسب لوضع الخلايا الشمسية.

أولا : منظم الشحن charging controller

الهدف من هذا الجهاز هو ضمان ثبات مستوى الجهد والتيار عند شحن البطارية إضافة لخاصية مهمة جدا تضمن عدم رجوع التيار الكهربي من البطارية إلى الخلايا الشمسية فالهدف هو أن تشحن الخلايا الشمسية البطارية وليس أن تشغل البطارية الخلايا الشمسية  

الشكل التالي يوضح الفكرة أكثر



 
وهناك العديد من الأنواع والمقاسات أشهرها:

5أمبير/5 أمبير
8 أمبير/8 أمبير
20 أمبير/20 أمبير
30 أمبير/30 أمبير

تختار حسب حجم الحمل الكهربي الذي ستضعه عليها


الأشكال التالية توضح مكان الشاحن من النظام وفيها توضيح طريقة توصيله أيضا



 



 



 



 

لأي سؤال أو طلب يمكن أن تضعوه في دفتر الحضور
نتابع في مشاركة جديدة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2006)

*نتابع درس رقم (5)*

ثانيا: البطارية الشاحنة.

وهناك العديد من الأحجام والأنواع كما في الصورة التالية:



 



 


 



 
كل نوع له قدرة معينة وحسب ماذكرته سابقا في مشاركة حساب عدد البطاريات (راجع فهرس مواضيع الطاقة المتجددة) فإن اختيار حجم البطارية يعتمد على مدى حاجتك لها وعدد ساعات حاجاتك للكهرباء ليلا وعدد التطبيقات الكهربية والأحمال التي ستركبها عليها.

الكثرين بكل تأكيد يودون معرفة تركيب البطاريات من الداخل وما هية المواد المستخدمة في صناعتها أعدكم بمشاركة تفصل هذا الموضوع بالكامل انشاء الله [BLINK]أو من يمتلك معلومات عن ذلك أن ينزل مشاكرة جديدة بهذا الموضوع ونكون له شاكرين.[/BLINK]

موقع البطارية من النظام موضح في الرسوم السابقة ولكن سنضع في نهاية الدرس صورة مكبرة توضح حتى أدق التوصيلات للأسلاك انشاء الله.


نتابع في مشاركة جديدة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2006)

*نتابع درس رقم (5)*

ثالثا: المحول من جهد وتيار ثابت إلى جهد وتيار متردد converter

والرسم التالي يوضح الفكرة بشكل جيد



 
قد يتبادر للكثيرين سؤال ما هو السر في فكرته ؟ وهل هذا شيء مفهوم أن 12 فولت ثابت تتحول إلى 220 أو من (135 إلى 220) فولت متردد للدقة ؟

فكرة هذا الجهاز ربما تكون واضحة لمهندسي الكهرباء فإن التيار المتردد والثابت لا يغيران من مفهوم القدرة شيء على الإطلاق فالقدرة هي القدرة وبالتالي فإن القدرة تبقى ثابته على طرفي المحول فقط كل ما يختلف أننا نرفع الجهد على حساب التيار أو العكس ولا ننسى أن

القدرة في الجهد والتيار الثابتين = الجهد * التيار

أما المتردد

القدرة الصحيحة ( average poer , real power) في الجهد والتيار المترددين = الجهد * التيار * جتا ( الزاوية بينهما).

هناك القدرة (reactive power) = الجهد * التيار * جا ( الزاوية بينهما).

وهناك ما يجمع الاثنين فيما يسمى مثلث القدرة وهو الفولت أمبير بور (VA) أو complex power ويرمز له بالرمز S

الفولت أمبير = (القدرة الصحيحة + القدرة التخيلية)^(0.5) أي الجذر التربيعي لمجموعهما

هذا أبسط ما أستطيعه لتوضيح الموضوع أما مهندسي الكهرباء فأظن الموضوع هذا بديهي بالنسبة لهم

من هذا يتضح أن القدرة في الثابت تختلف عنها في المتردد لذلك يمكن اعداد جهاز يعمل على مفهوم

قريب من مفهوم القنطرة (يعرفها مهندسو الكهرباء)

الشكل العام للتوصيلات بالفتحات والأسلاك سيكون كما في الصورتين التاليتين:



 


 

أتمنى أن تكون الصورة اتضحت انشاء الله

في المشاركة التالية مجموعة كاتولجات مرفقة فيها المزيد من التفاصيل وبعدها انشاء الله نحمل موضوع أجهزة قياس الاشعاع الشمسي والمجسات الضوئية


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2006)

*مرفقات هامة*

1) بروشور عن المحول.

2) بروشورات عن أجهزة القياس والمجسات التي سأتكلم عنها في المشاركة التالية:

=================================================


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2006)

*صورة لمقياس الضوء والاشعاع بكامل تفاصيل عمله*

مقياس الضوء Light meter​ 








أتمنى أن أكون اعطيت مختصر مفيد عن الموضوع وآسف على الإطالة لكن حتى نجمل الموضوع وحتى لو انشغلنا نكون أنجزنا شيء

تحياتي لكم وانتظركم بالسؤال والتعليق والإضافة

دعواتكم بالتوفيق دنيا وآخرة


----------



## فراس صبحا (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا الك ياكبييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة الدروس


----------



## abdelhay47 (22 يناير 2008)

متشكر جدا ربنا يكرمك


----------



## بحار العلم (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا جدا على مشاركتك واتمنى ان يتسع وقت لجمعها فى ملف *.pdf وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة مع رفعها على موقع قوى مثل mihd.net وجزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## الهاد (27 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الوافي والكافي


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين لكن مع الاسف ملفات الpdfمضروبة المصدر


----------



## بركات مصطفى (9 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asfour41 (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا كتير عالدرس الرائع


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا بفضل الله ملفات الpdf فتحت


----------



## نقطةعالسطر (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كتير على هالمشاركة القيمة


----------



## طاقة (13 فبراير 2009)

شرح جميل تشكر عليه........


----------



## kana (14 فبراير 2009)

thank you vary mach
i wish more


----------



## رشيد الديزل (15 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك الكريم ونتضرين كل جديدك تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## قصي أبو بشار (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بكم و جزاكم عنّا خيراً


----------



## al_eng (7 مارس 2009)

صراحة اخي الحبيب انت رائع وهذا الدرس الذي قدمته مع الدروس السابقة مفيدة جدا وخصوصا في بلداننا لاننا نملك طاقة شمسيه هائله وارجوا ان نستفاد من هذه الدروس وشكرا لك على الشرح الوافي


----------



## ابو توفيق (25 مارس 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان لك بهذا العمل الهام لكل من يهتم بهذا المجال


----------



## hasna33952t2003 (8 أبريل 2009)

*مشكورين لكن ملفاتpdf*تعمل100/100


----------



## احمد العبيد (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم


----------



## احب الفيزياء (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد اسحاق (12 أبريل 2009)

*www.arab-eng.org\vb\*

نشكرك عن المعلومه القيمه عن نظام الطاقه الشمسيه


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (13 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز شرح وافي راك الله فيك


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (13 أبريل 2009)

شرح وافي بارك الله فيك - شرح محترف 10/10


----------



## kaka2005 (19 أبريل 2009)

الاخوان الاعزاء نرجو توضيح ما يلي محتاج منظمومه شمسية وانفيتر الفولت الخارج 220 اي سي فولت بقدرة 10 امبير لمدة اربعة ساعات ...........نرجو من لدية معلومات عن هذا النظام الافادة


----------



## khoklland007 (20 أبريل 2009)

_لكم من الشكر جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيله_


----------



## مشاري12 (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي أبدعت وأرجو من الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
موضوع رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات والطريقه الرائعه المبسطه لشرح الموضوع


----------



## rachid1975 (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هدا الدرس الرائع


----------



## إبراهيم الطويل (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
لكن أود أن أعرف كيف يمكنني الحصول علي بقة الدروس والدروس السابقة


----------



## firas_noraldeen (4 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا وردة


----------



## firas_noraldeen (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا وردة


----------



## شلالاشس2 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بن عباس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سالم محمد الحامدي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جازاك الله الف خير


----------



## سمير شربك (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك استاذ محمد على ا لدرس القيم


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

* من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​*​* نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع*

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​*انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.*​


----------



## light man (26 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا مشكور اخي على الشرح و المشاركة المفيدة والوافية


----------



## عبد المحصي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة القيمة


----------



## إبن جبير (30 مارس 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ، بإنتظار جديدكم ، مع خالص الود والتحية


----------



## فولتضوئية (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سكوت (1 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## shahinfreel (5 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على هالدرس الرائع*

السلام عليكم
أنا طالب سنة رابعة هندسة طاقات متجددة جامعة دمشق
وأنا ابحث في النت وجدت هذا الدرس الرائع واردت أن أتابع معكم في هذه السلسلة من الدروس ولكن الدروس الأربعة الأولى ليست لدي,فالرجاء من من لديه هذا الدروس وضعها بالموضوع أو إرسالها إلي على العنوان [email protected]
وشكرا:77:


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## المميز1 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمد19775 (5 يناير 2016)

بارك الله بك على الجهد المميز


----------

